# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة الدينية > المكتبة الاسلامية >  كتاب الدين المعاملة (صفحات من هدي الأسوة الحسنة صلى الله عليه وسلم )

## شذى البنفسج

عنوان الكتاب : الدين المعاملة (صفحات من هدي الأسوة الحسنة صلى الله عليه وسلم )





المؤلف : د.منقذ بن محمود السقار






رابط القراءة :


 << *اضغط هنا* >>


 << *اضغط هنا* >>










رابط التحميل :


 << *اضغط هنا* >>

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:Eh S(17):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): [align=center][/align]تحدثت عائشة بين يدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن صفية فقالت: يا رسول
الله, إن صفية امرأة. وأشارت بيدها هكذا, كأنها تعني قصيرة.
فلم يغفر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لها قولها, بل قال ناصح ً ا ومؤدب ً ا
لقد قلت كلمة لو مزجت بماء البحر » : ورافض ً ا الاستماع للغيبة
١), وهذا الحديث "من أعظم الزواجر عن الغيبة أو ) « لمزج ْ ته
أعظمها, وما أعلم شيئ ً ا من الأحاديث بلغ في ذمها هذا
.( المبلغ"( ٢
وبينما هو صلى الله عليه وسلم جالس بين أزواجه أتته عائشة بخزيرة [وهو
لحم ينثر عليه الدقيق] , تقول عائشة: فقل ُ ت لسودة −
والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بيني وبينها−: كلي, فأب ْ ت, فقل ُ ت : لتأك ِ لن أو
لألطخن وجه ِ ك , فأب ْ ت, فوضع ُ ت يدي في الخزيرة, فطلي ُ ت
وجهها , فضحك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , فوضع بيده لها [أي لسودة],
فضحك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم( ٣), فحول , « الطخي وجهها » : وقال لها
النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بحكمته تغاير أزواجه إلى موقف باسم ع ّ مق من
خلاله قيم الحب والعدل والوئام.




[align=center][/align]كتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع

بشبه برنامج (في بيت الحبيب) اللي كان يبث على قناة الرحمة
في رمضان

أتمنى من الجميع أن يقوموا بتحميله

شكرا شذى



 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## غسان

_شكله كتاب قيم ... شكرا شذى_

----------


## شذى البنفسج

العفوووووووو ..
وشكرا الكو عالمروووووووووور ..

----------


## سماا

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


 
هلا حبيبتي نورتي ..

----------

